# Looking for advice for a Career in the Forces.



## Cbbmtt (16 May 2013)

Hello All,

My name is Matt, I'm currently 31 and have a good paying job. I have no education except for grade 12, and the position I work in is slowly going to be eliminated.

I have researched the Forces for many years and am interested in three fields that would help me get a civilian ; Firefighter, Med Tech, and Aerospace control operator. My application has already been approved, now I'm waiting for the testing.

What job is more interesting in your opinion, as i'm torn between choices. Also, when would they tell me which one is available? (After the interview?)

Thank you.


----------



## Jacky Tar (16 May 2013)

http://www.forces.ca/en/home/

There's a streamer on the page listing which trades have openings; Aerospace Control Op is the only one of the three you've listed in that streamer. That's not to say other trades are guaranteed to be closed, but you should be able to get the info from the RC without having to wait for them to process your application.


----------



## ambernewton04 (16 May 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Matt, I'm currently 31 and have a good paying job. I have no education except for grade 12, and the position I work in is slowly going to be eliminated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cbbmtt (17 May 2013)

Thank you for the responses.

From my understanding that the site may say that they are in need for those career paths, however they are not always up to date. I have talked to a few people that were in the Fire Fighter role and they have explained that there is quite a few people that transfer into this role after some time already in the forces. I completely forgot what that is called.

At which point in the application role would they tell you which position that they have assigned you. After the Interview process?

I have been following the med tech position for a while and the site right now does not state that you need the Grade 12 biology.

"The minimum required education to apply for this position is the completion of the provincial requirements for Grade 12", which I have. Unfortunately I focused on math and took Earth Science to satisfy my science requirement.

I will update this thread once I get called in for the testing, if you are interested any results will be here.


----------



## Robert0288 (17 May 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Thank you for the responses.
> 
> From my understanding that the site may say that they are in need for those career paths, however they are not always up to date. I have talked to a few people that were in the Fire Fighter role and they have explained that there is quite a few people that transfer into this role after some time already in the forces. I completely forgot what that is called.


Occupational Transfer (OT)


----------



## Jacky Tar (17 May 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Thank you for the responses.
> 
> From my understanding that the site may say that they are in need for those career paths, however they are not always up to date. I have talked to a few people that were in the Fire Fighter role and they have explained that there is quite a few people that transfer into this role after some time already in the forces. I completely forgot what that is called.



As *Robert0288* said, it's called an occupational transfer, or OT. Asking to change trades is a voluntary OT, or VOT. Being told you must change trades is a compulsory OT, or COT. Generally, a COT would be if you failed part of your training and the review board figures you'd do better in a different trade, or if you (for whatever reason) no longer meet the medical requirements for your trade (e.g., vision, hearing, etc) and a career review board decides you can no longer be in your trade. The second reason for a COT shouldn't be a concern for you as the recruiting center will take your medical standing into account when you apply for your choice of trade.

I believe it's fairly easy to VOT before you begin your trade training, though again it will depend on what trades are open. When I taught at CFLRS back in '06, I had a recruit whose first choice has been WFE (water, fuels & environment tech), but he'd been given something else because WFE wasn't open at the time he applied. But, by the time he'd got to Saint-Jean, WFE had opened, so it's worth asking at Basic, if you don't get your choice at the RC. Just be prepared for the answer to be 'no', too.

Is there any CFLRS staff here who can speak to the current VOT policies at the school?



> At which point in the application role would they tell you which position that they have assigned you. After the Interview process?



CAVEAT: I am not a recruiter nor do I play one on the internet  That said, after the interview process seems reasonable to me. After all, if (for whatever reason), the CF decides not to accept you at all, does it matter what trade you would have been given? So as I see it, the order would be interview, acceptance (or not) and if accepted, then inform you of which trade you'll get. Bear in mind it's entirely possible you'll (a) qualify for all three of your choices and (b) they are looking for personnel in all three, so be prepared to make a choice.



> I have been following the med tech position for a while and the site right now does not state that you need the Grade 12 biology.
> 
> "The minimum required education to apply for this position is the completion of the provincial requirements for Grade 12", which I have. Unfortunately I focused on math and took Earth Science to satisfy my science requirement.



In that case, I wouldn't be surprised if the RC decides not to offer Med Tech, since your school records would, to them, indicate interest & aptitude in a different direction. Believe it or not, the staff at the RC will try to take your interests into account, but there are several other factors they must consider as well.



> I will update this thread once I get called in for the testing, if you are interested any results will be here.



Please do; I'd be interested to see how things go for you.


----------



## ambernewton04 (17 May 2013)

I was just at the Ottawa RC last week to add a couple more trades to my application in case the trade I applied for closes. Med Tech was my first choice, however I did not have Gr.12 Biology so I couldn't. The Forces.ca website doesn't always list the correct credentials or prerequisites for each trade. Most NCM trades only require grade 10 math to be an acceptable candidate, some grade 12 to be an ideal candidate. Some trades, such as Med Tech and MP, require more than that. MP requires a  diploma and like I said before, Med Tech requires grade 12 Biology and Chemistry.

Once you are done your  CFAT, medical and interview you will be merit listed ( assuming you scored high enough ). Once you're merit listed is when you can and would be offered a position.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (17 May 2013)

> ...Once you're merit listed is when you can and would be offered a position.



To add further clarification/information for the OP, simply because one is merit-listed doesn't necessarily mean they will receive an offer of employment.  The applicant must be in a high enough position on the list. Just because the applicant is competitive, doesn't mean they're competitive _enough_.

Example: 
-100 applicants merit-listed for 'said' trade
-30 positions available for 'said' trade (we'll assume no OTs for this specific example to keep things simple)
-merit-listed applicants numbered 31-100 will not be contacted

One's position on the merit-list can improve or worsen depending on further applicants being added who have better or worse applicant scores than yourself. As well as, what happens on occasion, an applicant is no longer interested in the CF and/or trade and turns down the job offer. I believe they move on to the next candidate.


----------



## Cbbmtt (17 May 2013)

Hello All,

Thank you for all the feedback, much appreciated.

If I do not qualify for said positions a.k.a med tech, will they allow me to put in a request to change that choice to AESO (Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator) which is open? Or would the three choices be locked for the interview and testing process?

On a side note, I'm 31, for those who have just joined up to the forces and gone to boot camp, would you say I would be one of the older recruits? What would you say the average age is?

How's the food there? I have read that gaming systems are not allowed, however I was wondering about laptops and wifi to contact family during training or is there facilities with CPU's I can use. Didn't find any protocol on phones and usage during rest times as well.



Again, thank you for your time in responding to these responses. Every answer eases my mind.


----------



## C-Aitchison (17 May 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> On a side note, I'm 31, for those who have just joined up to the forces and gone to boot camp, would you say I would be one of the older recruits? What would you say the average age is?
> How's the food there? I have read that gaming systems are not allowed, however I was wondering about laptops and wifi to contact family during training or is there facilities with CPU's I can use. Didn't find any protocol on phones and usage during rest times as well.



From what I've heard, the age varies per intake. You don't have to worry about being "old".

As for the food, will that really deter your acceptance?

Lastly, here is a link to a thread with the electronics policy. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103685.0.html


----------



## Cbbmtt (17 May 2013)

ROTPApplicantWLU said:
			
		

> From what I've heard, the age varies per intake. You don't have to worry about being "old".
> 
> As for the food, will that really deter your acceptance?
> 
> Lastly, here is a link to a thread with the electronics policy. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103685.0.html



Lol, It would not deter me from applying nor accepting a role in the forces, just a question that I was interested in an answer to.


----------



## ambernewton04 (17 May 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> To add further clarification/information for the OP, simply because one is merit-listed doesn't necessarily mean they will receive an offer of employment.  The applicant must be in a high enough position on the list. Just because the applicant is competitive, doesn't mean they're competitive _enough_.
> 
> Example:
> -100 applicants merit-listed for 'said' trade
> ...





Thanks 

I didn't have enough time to write that haha


----------



## Sinistril (17 May 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> Thank you for all the feedback, much appreciated.
> 
> ...



You would be above average age, but not anywhere near one of the older.  I would say the average age is 25 maybe a little higher, but there are a lot of 30 and 40 year olds and even a couple pushing 50 (I know a 55 year old who graduated) It does, of course, vary depending on course. On some courses the average age can be 30 or more, on others it is closer to 20. Most people your age fit in very well.

I brought my laptop and hotspotted my phone for wifi, there is also wifi at the bistro if you sign up (which will be available to you mostly on weekends, your laptop will also probably be locked up during the week depending on staff) I would highly recommend bringing a cell phone to keep in touch with family, most courses allow you to have your cell phone all night for texting, and give you 30 mins to actually talk on it. Don't let it interfere with your course and you won't have problems. 

The food... well, how do you like powdered eggs? It's actually not too bad, once again depending on the day. It is definitely not 5 star gourmet meals, but you eat well enough. The main problem with the food there isn't the taste, rather the selection for those who want to eat healthy (especially vegetarians) and the easy accessability of 'sweets' which, ehum, some candidates should not have access to. 

As for the trades, there are not many ACOps being hired, I met 2 others besides myself in my whole time there, you will not get fire fighter, and Med Techs are also rare, same deal with AESOp. Go for what you want, you will not regret it. ACOp is a great trade. But do not be surprised if it takes awhile to get in.


----------



## Tralax (26 May 2013)

As a potential recruit that selected Cook as one of my possible trades, I have done a lot of reading on it. There are a lot of people on the forums that say they never eat anywhere so well as they do in the forces.


----------



## Cbbmtt (27 May 2013)

March 27th - Sent Online Application
May 9th - Application ready for processing.
May 16th - Application received at local Recruitment office
May 17th - Required Security forms, screening forms and resume mailed in.
Waiting on Aptitude test


----------



## Cbbmtt (31 May 2013)

Up to date - Talked with a local recruiter.

Some postings were not available or I didn't qualify. My new list is as follows which were open.

1)Aesop
2)NavCom
3)ComRes

Now just waiting on the Testing and I'll update the thread.


----------



## BlueJays1985 (7 Jun 2013)

Hi there,

Im 28, just past the testing and interview now and waiting for a call for my options which are engineer/artillery/infantry... I started looking into it all about a year ago cuz there seems to be less and less jobs out there that offer adequate benefits, and retirement plan. Plus I plan on getting a ton of training that will translate to the civi side...maybe I can have a career after a career!! I hope you find success before your current job is eliminated.

Which position are you hoping for? Willing to say no to one to get another???
Best of luck!


----------



## Cbbmtt (7 Jun 2013)

108 Stitches said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Im 28, just past the testing and interview now and waiting for a call for my options which are engineer/artillery/infantry... I started looking into it all about a year ago cuz there seems to be less and less jobs out there that offer adequate benefits, and retirement plan. Plus I plan on getting a ton of training that will translate to the civi side...maybe I can have a career after a career!! I hope you find success before your current job is eliminated.
> 
> ...



I really want the Aesop occupation, as I love to fly and love electronics. I am a swimmer and live in B.C. and the NAVCOM position gives you a high chance of being on the Island, however I do understand I can be posted in Halifax. 

If it came down to ComRes and NavCom however, I think I would take the ComRes as there would be more possibilities to seeing the world and making a difference while receiving a lot of schooling. I believe from what I have read that ComRes is the 2nd most deployed trade, I might be wrong.


----------



## Cbbmtt (8 Jul 2013)

Just an update and a little bit of worry.

I had my lab work done last week and eyes tested for flight crew. Last night I get a call from the doctors office, they started with "The Doctor would like to talk with you regarding your blood tests". I asked if it was serious and they stated that the Dr. wanted to go over the results, but there was no emergency...... The ECG was normal according to the lab Tech, however it still takes anywhere from 1 to 2 weeks to be reviewed by a cardiologist.

Do Doctors usually go over the tests with you even if everything is fine? I'm crossing the fingers, Toes, legs and eyes!

My career choices are now AESOP, COMRES and NAVCOM. AESOP is about to close I was told and I'm really hoping that there isn't a long delay between now and the interview. AC OP is open and if it still available, I would switch the COMRES to it.

Are interviews ever done before all the results of the medical received?

I guess this thread can go under the tell your story section, but there are some questions so I figured I'd post them here.


----------



## kevincanada (8 Jul 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> ........
> Just an update and a little bit of worry.
> 
> I had my lab work done last week and eyes tested for flight crew. Last night I get a call from the doctors office, they started with "The Doctor would like to talk with you regarding your blood tests". I asked if it was serious and they stated that the Dr. wanted to go over the results, but there was no emergency......




A dermatologist diagnose me with Rosacea.  Since i presented with a butterfly rash on my face (no my face isn't red or has a rash, you wouldn't know I have it unless I told you) he had 2 vials of blood drawn for to check for cancer.  He told me EXTREMELY unlikely.  But he had to test anyway.

Month later I get a follow up appointment to be told blood is fine. lol.  I think he wanted billable hours 

Just the way it is done with the Doc's. Don't sweat to much!


----------



## Delaney1986 (8 Jul 2013)

It depends on your Doctor. Most would probably want to speak with you about your results, just makes sense. Mine however, just forwarded the results to the CF and I didn't know until the recruiting centre called me to tell me everything was good and they were sending it to Ottawa for final approval. Holy 5 second heart attack until he told me everything was fine. 

Throughtout this whole process just try to keep in mind that everyone has different experiences - I understand wanting to get feedback to make sure your process is "normal" but you just need to let the process happen and try not to stress too much.

I hope everything works out the way you want!!


----------



## Cbbmtt (9 Jul 2013)

I had a lot of people today at work explain that their doctors called them in to say everything was fine. I'm not going to sweat it!

One day at a time.



			
				Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> It depends on your Doctor. Most would probably want to speak with you about your results, just makes sense. Mine however, just forwarded the results to the CF and I didn't know until the recruiting centre called me to tell me everything was good and they were sending it to Ottawa for final approval. Holy 5 second heart attack until he told me everything was fine.
> 
> Throughtout this whole process just try to keep in mind that everyone has different experiences - I understand wanting to get feedback to make sure your process is "normal" but you just need to let the process happen and try not to stress too much.
> 
> I hope everything works out the way you want!!


----------

